# ما هى مشكلة دراسة pmp ؟



## الزئبق (6 أبريل 2009)

ما هى مشكلة دراسة pmp ؟
فى الحقيقة ان موضوعات شهادة pmp سواء الكتب والمذكرات والاسئلة وغيرها متوفرة بشكل جيد من خلال مساهمة الاخوة الافاضل فى المنتدى ومن حيث المبدأ فمن المفترض ان تكون دراسة هذه الكتب والاستعداد للامتحان وكذلك دخول الامتحان يفترض ان يكون الامر بسيطا جدا ، وهذا لا شك فيه مطلقا 
اذا اين المشكلة؟
باعتقادى ان المشكلة الاساسية هى فى اللغة :
نظرا لان غالبية المهندسين العرب وخاصة ممن درس فى جامعات عربية وباللغة العربية يجدون صعوبة كبيرة فى فهم لغة الكتب والمراجع وتأتى صعوبة الفهم من خلال عدم المعرفة الكافية باللغة الانجليزية وهنا يضطر القارئ للتركيز على تعلم اللغة الانجليزية اكثر من تعلم ما فى الكتاب وذلك من خلال محاولة فهم ومعرفة كل كلمة انجليزية ومعناها بالعربية وكل مصطلح ومعناه من الناحية اللغوية ومن ثم ( اذا فهم شيئا هههه) عليه ان يقرأ ما فى الكتاب ويفهم ما ترجمه ؟؟ 
وهو بذلك يبذل وقتا وجهدا مضاعفا ومكثفا فى الدراسة والمحصلة تكون ضئيلة خاصة فى حالة عدم فهم معنى المادة فهما دقيقا .

ولهذا فانا اجزم ان اكثر من 90% ممن تقدم ونجح فى الامتحان هم من المهندسين المتمكنين من اللغة والدارسين فى جامعات اجنبية او كانت دراستهم الاساسية باللغة الانجليزية .

وهذا يعنى ان سبب عزوف الكثيرين عن دخول التجربة والتقدم للحصول على الشهادة ليس له علاقة اساسية بمفهوم ادارة المشروعات خاصة للذين لهم خبرات ميدانية ولكن الاحجام بسبب ضعف فهم اللغة 
ولهذا لو كانت هناك امتحانات باللغة العربية فانه لن يبقى مهندس عربي الا وحمل الشهادة 

وعليه انصح كل مهندس بالاهتمام بدراسة اللغة الانجليزية والحصول على شهادة فى اللغة مثل التوفل او الايلس ومن ثم التفكير بالشهادات العلمية التخصصية مثل شهادة pmp
وشكرا لكم


----------



## mustafasas (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس الزئبق اود ان اضيف معلومة انه بدأ من بعد 30 يونيو هذا العام فان امتحان الpmp سوف تتوفر فيه الترجمة باللغة العربية يعني لو فيه كلمات مش فاهمها في الامتحان ممكن تترجم و ده اصلا موجود اساسا بس للغات تانية ليس من ضمنها اللغة العربية و لكن كما قلت سابقا فانه بدا من الامتحان علي الاصدار الجديد سوف تتاح الترجمة العربية 

حاجة تانية اود ان اخبرك بها انك لو قريت الكتاب الاصلي بالانجلزي عدة مرات و ترجمت الكلامات التي لا تفهمها و كتبتها علي الكلمة الانجليزية نفسها في الكتاب اللي بتذاكر منه و عديت بالقراءة علي الكتاب اكثر من مرة حتلاقي نفسك تلقائيا جمعت حصيلة ممتازة جدا و حتلاقي اسلوبك اصبح هو نفسه اسلوب الكتاب و بالتالي اسلوب الامتحان و مش حيكون فيه مشكلة في الانجليزي خالص
حاجة تالته اخر حاجة تفكر فيها انك تقرا الكتاب اللي بالغة العربية كله كوحدة واحدة و لكن اقرا الاجزاء اللي عجزت خالص عن فهمها بالانجليزي لان الترجمة العربية بعيدة خالص عن المعني الحقيقي (عن تجربة )


----------



## mustafasas (6 أبريل 2009)

علي فكرة نسيت اقولك ان ما باليد حيلة العلوم الحديثة كلها بالانجليزي و نظرا لتعدد اللهجات العربية و بالتالي المصطلحات بين دولة و اخري فان اللغة الانجليزية تقريبا حتكون العامل المشترك اللي نفهمه كلنا لغاية ما نعرف نوحد الطريقة اللي كلنا بنتعامل بيها مع العلم (ليا اصدقاء سوريين لما بيتكلموا عن الخرسانة مش بعرف هما بيتكلموا عن ايه) وده مش عيب فيهم لا سمح الله و الا فيه و لكن هما ليهم مصطلحاتهم و انا ليه اخري و هكذا و عشان كدة عشان نتقدم لازم نعرف العلوم الحديثة كلها باللغة اللي كتبت بيها و بعد كدة يطلع مننا ناس تترجم العلوم دي للغتنا بس باسلوب نفهمه و نتفق عليه كلنا و ساعتها ممكن نبدأاحنا في تطوير العلوم بدلا من استيرادها و لاحظ ان النهضة العربية اول ما قامت قامت علي الترجمة ثم بعد ذلك التطوير و بعد ذلك الابتكار


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 أبريل 2009)

اخونا الكريم الزئبق
فعلا 

مشكلة اللغة تعتبر من المعوقات لدى الاخوة ممن لا يجيدونها
لكن كما قال اخونا الكريم مصطفى 
لو قرأت الكتاب الاصلي وترجمنا بعض الكلمات الغير معلومة لدينا
ثم قرأناه ثانيا 
فسنجد الامر سهلا وميسورا جدا

وخصوصا لو استعنا ببعض الترجمات للكتاب في النسخة العربي


لكنني مازلت احلم

ولا ادري ان كان لي ان احلم ام لا ؟
؟
؟

ان تتقدم هيئة قوية فنيا وعلميا على مستوى العالم العربي
وان تمنح شهادة مماثلة لشهادة معهد ال pmi
وتعتمد في المحافل الهندسية ببلداننا العربية 
ويتم اطلاق اسم عليها مثلا

( م م م ) او ( 3 م ) او اي اسم مختصر 
كدليل مستندي على اجتياز شهادة مدير مشروع محترف 

مازلت احلم ولن ازل

لان اساس شهادة مدير مشروع محترف هو 
ان يكون المهندس العربي يحترف علوما وخطوات ممنهجة 
لاجراءات محددة منذ اول المشروع والى انهاؤه واغلاقه
وليس لتخريج مهندس فائق القدرة على فهم الانجليزي بطلاقة 

صحيح ان الفهم بلغة الانجليزي اكثر من مهم 
لكن احلم بان لا يحرم من لم يتعلم الانجليزي من تعلم قدرة مهنية ممنهجة 
لادارة مشروعاته التي يعمل بها بعلوم وخطوات تؤدي في اتباعها الى نجاح مشروعه
زمنا وتكلفة وجودة 

انا مازلت احلم

فهل ممكن ان نفتح حوارا هنا للاضافة 
ولدفع هذا الحلم الى التطبيق
؟
و هل من افكار نقدمها في تلك المنطقة ؟

؟

؟​


----------



## bryar (6 أبريل 2009)

كلامك صحيح المشكلة الأساسية هي اللغة وللأشتراك في الأمتحان يجب مضاعفة الجهد وقراءة الكتاب عدة مرات مع المصادر الأخرى المتوفرة جميعها بالغة الأنكليزية وتحسين اللغة يأتي من القراءة المستمرة للكتب الأنكليزية.


----------



## الزئبق (8 أبريل 2009)

اشكر كل من تجاوب مع الموضوع وبالنسبة لرأيي الخاص اجد ان الحصول على الشهادة عن طريق الدراسة بالانجليزي سيكون افضل وستساعد اللغة الباحثين عن فرص العمل للحصول على وظيفة مرموقة ؟؟؟( لانه انجليزى بالطبع؟؟) اضافة الى ان المؤسسات التى تستخدم نظام ادارة المشاريع تعتمد اللغة الانجليزية فى التعاملات المتعلقة بادارة المشاريع وعليه فلابد ان يؤخذ هذا الامر بالاعتبار 
الاخ نهر النيل : اخاف ان يطول حلمك الى درجة ابعد مما تتصور ..فالعالم يتجه الى العولمة وخاصة فى الدراسة والذين كانوا يدرسون بالعربي تحولت مناهجهم الى الانجليزية حتى اصبحت اهمية الشهادات الانجليزية مطلبا اساسيا للوظيفة المرموقة الى جانب ( العيون الخضر والشعر الاشقر ؟؟؟) 
تحياتى


----------



## أسامة م ز (8 أبريل 2009)

أخواني الكرام 
أود أن أضيف إلى موضوعكم المهم بأول مشاركة لي تجربتي الشخصية:
يوم أمس تقدمت للإمتحان وكانت النتيجة مغايرة جدا لماتوقعته، فقد درست الpmp لفترة جيدة وكررت قراءة الكتاب ثلاث مرات وترجمت كل الكلمات الصعبة حتى وصلت لفهم متكامل لمحتوى الكتاب طبعا مع المصادر المتوفر مثل كتاب ريتا وقاعدة بيانات مكونة من 1400 سؤال، ولكن أنصدمت عندما أخرجت النتيجة على الشاشة بأنني فشلت بالإمتحان.

المشكلة الرئيسية التي واجهتني هي الوقت أو بمعنى آخر بطء أستيعابي للأسئلة والسبب طبعا هو اللغة الأنجليزية، يجب تقسيم الوقت بالإمتحان بحيث تستطيع الإنتهاء من حل جميع الأسئلة وإعطاء وقت للمراجعة لايقل عن 45 دقيقة.

مدة الإمتحان 4 ساعات ستحل فيها 200 سؤال، أي المدة اللازم إعطاؤها للسؤال الواحد لتنتهي من الأسئلة خلال 4 ساعات هي 72 ثانية، وهذا كما تفضل الأخوة صعب على الممتحن الذي درس أكاديميا باللغة العربية، لأنه ببعض الأسئلة أحتجت أكثر من دقيقة ونصف لفهم المضمون، وحتى أكون موضوعيا فهناك أسئلة كثيرة قصيرة، ولكن كل ما تأخرت في سؤال تراكم عليك النقص وزاد التوتر.

أود أن أعيد التركيز على نقطة، بدون إعطاء وقت للمراجعة سيكون أحتمال الرسوب كبير، ولتلافي ذلك قررت فعلا تقوية سرعة قرائتي واستيعابي باللغة الأنجليزية من خلال قراءة جرائد وكتب أنكليزية وهذه نصيحتي لكل من سيتقدم للإمتحان.

لماذا المراجعة مهمة:
المراجعة مهمة جدا ويمكن تكون هي السبب في النجاح وسأثبت لكم ذلك، عند دخولك الإمتحان تكون المعلومات التي درستها كلها خاملة في الذاكرة والعقل، وعند حل كل سؤال على حدة يقوم السؤال بتحريض الأفكار والذاكرة بوضع المعلومة بحيث تكون حاضرة في الذاكرة العشوائية للإنسان (إذا صح التعبير) وكلما أزداد عدد الأسئلة زادت محتويات الذاكرة العشوائية وهكذا نستطيع القول أصبح أكبر قدر من المعلومات حاضرا بالذهن وقدرتك على الإجابة بشكل صحيح أصبحت أفضل، وستلاحظ أنك أجبت عن أسئلة سابقة بشكل خاطئ، وأنك بحاجة لمراجعتها.

بالإضافة إلى أستحضار وتحريض المعلومات، أيضا يجب ملاحظة أنه عن أنتهاء جولتك الأولى بحل ال 200 سؤال تكون تعلمت أكثر (قمت بعدة معالجات منطقية لإستخراج الحل) وبالتالي فهمك للمادة تحسن وهذا عامل آخر يدعوك للمراجعة للتأكد من حلولك للأسئلة التي وضعت عليها إشارة مراجعة.

هذه هي تجربتي .....أدعولي بالتوفيق في المرة القادمة وأرجو من الأشخاص المهتمين إضافة تعليقاتهم

أرجو الفائدة

شكرا


----------



## mustafasas (8 أبريل 2009)

اخي المهندس أسامه قدر الله و ما شاء الله فعل و الله يا اخي لا تحزن و ان شاء الله اكيد الخير فيما اختاره الله و لكن انا اختلف معاك كلية فيما قلت لان انا من واقع سنة من المذاكرة و متابعة اخبار كل من تقدم للامتحان و متابعة اراء الخبراء فاني وجدتهم دائما ينصحون بان الاجابة الاولي لك تكون هيه الاجابة الصحيحة بنسبة 3 الي 1 يعني لو انت اجبت اجابة ما و حاولت ترجع ليها تاني و تغيرها اجابتك الاولي بتكون هي الصح غالبا كل 3 اسئلة من 4 ثانيا مهما عملت من استراتيجيات للحل ممكن تخلص الامتحان في ساعتين و نصف او ثلاث ساعات بس اكيد حيكون عندك اسئلة كثيرة غير محلولة و عامل عليها علامة يعني مضطر تبدأ في حلها خلال الفترة الباقية يعني لا يمكن حتقدر تراجع الامتحان كله مرة تانية لا يمكن ثالثا انا رايي ان سبب ما حدث معك هو التوتر و التوتر فقط لان ده حصل معايا في الامتحان بس كانت لحظات قليلة جدا لاني حاولت بكل ما اوتيت من قوة اني اسيطر عليها مع العلم اني احس اني من اكتر الناس اللي ممكن اعصابهم تبوز بالتوتر بس حاولت استجمع كل قوتي و الاسئلة اللي بشك فيها بحلها و خلاص و لو فيه سوال مش عارف كلمات فيه باحاول اعرف هو عايز يقول ايه من قرائة الحلول ثم العودة للسوال بس ده طبعا بسرعة جدا يعني انا شايف ان مشكلتك انك كنت داخل الامتحان و في دماغك قناعة سلبية عن نفسك ان في اسئلة مش حتفهمها و لما ده حصل فعلا و لازم يحصل مع اي حد لغته الام مش الانجليزية حدث التوتر حاول تجرب انك تحط نفسك في موقف الامتحان بانك تحل امتحانات في اربع ساعات بدون ان يقاطعك احد و لما الاربع ساعات يخلصوا قيم نفسك تقييم قاسي و كرر العملية دي لانها حتساعدك علي مواجهة الامتحان و حتضربك علي التنقل بين الموضوعات المختلفة بمرونة 
علي فكرة انا ذاكرت بس من ريتا و ال1400 سوال بس يعني لا تشتت نفسك و تفتكر ان ده مش كافي توكل علي الله و ان شاء الله تنجح قريب جدا و المشاريب علينا


----------



## mustafasas (8 أبريل 2009)

حتضربك = حتدربك (اسف للخطأ الغير المقصود ) مهندس اسامة ذله كي بورد


----------



## a_t83 (3 مايو 2009)

لقد تقدمت للامتحان يوم 28-4-2009 مع الاسف كانت النتيجة الرسوب على الرغم من قرائتي الPMBOK ثم كتاب Rita ثلاث مرات و حل الكثير من الأسئلة , لكنني لم اتكطن من الحصول على أسئلة Fastrack الخاصة بكتاب Rita , السبب بالرسوب كان باعتقادي عدم التمرين على الأسئلة مع الوقت , فقد اتهيت مع الوقت , و في الامتحان أغلب الاسئلة هي لحالات عملية تحتاج الى تركيز عالي , فالرجاء ممن عنده أسئلة Fastrack مشاركتنا فيها و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع ولكم الشكر


----------

